# Maliciousness



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

My Malware Bytes just blocked a malicious trojan from 617pg.

According to my ad blocker, it was called for from TCF.

I know that sometimes Malwarebytes can be overzealous - but I also know sometimes the ad server a website uses can slip in some bad stuff unintentionally. I don't know which is the case but wanted to give you a heads up.  

I've got it blocked now in any case.

Here is the Malwarebytes log info:

Malwarebytes
www.malwarebytes.com

-Log Details-
Protection Event Date: 7/8/22
Protection Event Time: 10:40 AM
Log File: 585e678e-fed4-11ec-a23a-c858c0b2ef5c.json

-Software Information-
Version: 4.5.10.200
Components Version: 1.0.1702
Update Package Version: 1.0.56969
License: Premium

-System Information-
OS: Windows 11 (Build 22000.739)
CPU: x64
File System: NTFS
User: System

-Blocked Website Details-
Malicious Website: 1
, C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Edge\Application\msedge.exe, Blocked, -1, -1, 0.0.0, , 

-Website Data-
Category: Trojan
Domain: www.617pg.com
IP Address: 167.206.37.137
Port: 443
Type: Outbound
File: C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Edge\Application\msedge.exe



(end)


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

They'll need all of the below info to investigate...



> To ensure we can investigate properly, please provide the following details:
> 
> Screenshot
> Time when it happened (with timezone)
> ...


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> They'll need all of the below info to investigate...


I don't have a screenshot - and since it's blocked, I can't re-create. But I didn't see an ad - just Malwarebytes pop up saying it blocked a trojan.
Time zone is central
User's location - Texas??? I'm not giving y'all my address.

I think it happened when I went to the Happy Hour post listing
Happy Hour - General Chit-Chat | TiVo Community Forum

The timestamp is in there for you to pull an IP address.


----------



## VSPlatform (Oct 1, 2021)

Noted I'll see what I can find out.

I am thinking it is just a very cautious spam tool flagging a link or something in that thread/section or related to your browser/machine.

Jeff


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

Isn’t 617pg @Bryanmc ’s website?


----------

